# #105 sterling rubber bands



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

has anyone used this stuff before? if so how did it work out for you?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Hmmm id say slow with marbles but it works what i works the best with bullets or rocks(5/8).


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Try the search function . Very helpful .

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21014-search-function/

It will reveal results such as this :

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29383-alliance-sterling-105-vs-107/


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Henry sent me some and I liked it. It was fun and I got long life. TBG was more powerful.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

105 and 107 are the same except for length.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

ok thanks henry ive been looking at your thread while i was at work


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

My purchase of 107s yielded many decent bandsets. Easy to make, fairly long lasting, fairly powerful, especially the last few. For my next purchase I thought I would get 105s, Alliance Sterling of course. Huge disappointment. I was finally able to get in the 190 fps range with 107s and .44 lead. The best I can get with the 105s and .44s is in the 140 fps range.

I really think they sent the wrong kind. The box said Alliance Sterling but I don't think they really were. They came loose in the box, whereas my 107s came in a sealed bag inside the box. They are noticeably thinner and weaker than the 107s I had. And the last I checked, Alliance doesn't even list 105s on their website under the Sterling line. I didn't order directly from them, though. I ordered from Amazon. I won't be doing that again.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! Sorry to hear that. I get the same performance from 105 or 107 as long as they are cut to the same length. You should complain to Amazon.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I thought about it since I'm stuck with a pound of useless rubber. But stuff happens. My last purchase of TBG was even worse, however it is at least somewhat salvageable. Just beware of Alliance Sterling 105s. They are not even on Alliance's website anymore.


----------

